# DNR on Ryley's Run please forward to all rescues.



## cham

PLEASE FORWARD TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW IN RESCUE

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=420254522204&id=782466831

RYLEY'S RUN INTERESTING READ......MAJOR DNR
.by Lawanna Huber on Friday, August 13, 2010 at 5:19pm. Fellow
rescuers,I guess I had to learn the hard way, but believe me, I have
learned a painful lesson about Donna Sullivan of Ryley's Run rescue of
Albany, New York. I ROARED to her defense twice when Hudson Kennels in
NY issued a DNR on her. In retrospect, that was a mistake. But I fully
believed in her. After all, she DOES save some dogs—that is a fact.
She saved some of mine---but it did cost me a great deal. She will
point to those dogs as evidence she is an ethical, honorable rescuer.
She isn't. In fact, she is a CONVICTED CRIMINAL---and she has a long
history of conning others. My fear is that others, especially southern
rescuers, will get conned by her and be left holding the bag. As a
southern rescuer, I can tell you we don't have time for that kind of
nonsense—it's a slaughterhouse down here. Many northern rescuers
figured out Donna Sullivan a long time ago. It's hard to believe that,
given her criminal record and her NUMEROUS successful attempts to
defraud people, she has not been stopped (Northern rescuers notified
the IRS, the NY district attorney, etc...) I do not understand.
Perhaps there needs to be a large public outcry? Below you will find
story after story of the havoc this con artist has wreaked on the
rescue world. Some of you may not even be able to make it through all
of it—but it is a fascinating tale, kind of like watching a train
wreck. The sad thing is that people like Donna Sullivan hurt rescue:
they stiff kennel owners and vets who kindly reach out to help
rescuers save dogs, and that reflects badly on the rest of us. Most
importantly, Donna has now imperiled the lives of two innocent
dogs---dogs that need to be saved IMMEDATELY. If you read this email
for no other reason, do it for the sake of Fenway (North Carolina) and
Orphan Annie (Georgia, pic attached). Please, if anyone can save these
dogs, I am including their contact info. Donna will swear she never
leaves a dog behind. These two are on the verge of being euthed
because of her failure to pay their bills and transport them out of
the south.

I share my experiences below, as do Lynne Burns, Connie Rice, Diane
Cook, Julia Anderson, Joan Fluegge, Vickie Nelson, Kim Monocchi, and
Kathie Flaherty. This is not a personal attack because we're angry,
it's an attempt to offer you evidence of how you, like us, can be
taken to the cleaners by Donna. More importantly, this is about
helping two dogs Donna has abandoned: Fenway and Orphan Annie, both of
whom are on their way back to shelters next week if not rescued.
Someone out there might be tempted to defend Donna. Before you defend
her, please know there is NOTHING in this email that does not have
strong proof to back it up. THIS IS NOT AN OPINION PIECE. We have
financial records, cremation receipts, vetting/boarding bills, and her
criminal record. Yes, she is a convicted criminal. I'm all for giving
people second chances, but she has continued to commit fraud after
fraud—even after being CONVICTED of it. If the IRS were to audit
Ryley's Run, I cannot imagine what they would find. I have no idea
what tax EIN number she gives corporate sponsors, as one of her former
volunteers indicates she used fake EINs in the past. I called the IRS
two days ago, they do not have any record of Donna Sullivan or Ryley's
Run being a 501c3. Maybe, being the IRS, they did an incompetent
search. All I can tell you is that I checked their online database, no
Ryley's Run. I then called IRS headquarters, had a human being look it
up. No results.

Some of the evidence against Donna YOU can verify yourself. Here is an
example: On the Ryley's Run website, Donna lists her address in
several places: 118 Berkshire Blvd, Albany NY. If you do a reverse
address lookup on Whitepages.com, you will find that Donna Almy lives
at that address, not Donna Sullivan. A private investigation revealed
that Donna Almy does indeed reside at 118 Berkshire Blvd, Almy is
Donna's MAIDEN NAME. If you then do a background criminal check on
Donna Almy, your jaw will hit the floor. She has been convicted of
fraud, larceny, forgery, and currently has a warrant out for her
arrest in Worcester, MA. She didn't begin her con games recently, this
goes back a long way. One of Donna's hobbies is photography. She
claims to be a photographer for the NFL. You can NEVER trust a word
she says, but she did take some pics of kids' softball teams....and
ended up in court for defrauding the children's families. Here's the
article (you may have to copy and paste into your browser, but it's
worth the effort):http://www.facebook.com/l/d83e12PCJjFMWI54XPGcM8L2rUQ;albarchive.merlinone.net/mweb/wmsql.wm.request?oneimage&imageid=5645424

These are unshakable facts. Donna did this. And now she's using dogs
to commit fraud. Donna Sullivan is a con artist and chronic liar.
There is ample proof of that. And, she now has placed the lives of two
dogs in jeopardy. Read on.

Donna has abandoned Fenway the Chow in North Carolina. Chuck
Vachrs,who owns Grateful Pets in North Carolina, will tell you in no
uncertain terms she abandoned Fenway, I spoke with him on Weds., Aug.
11. Donna pulled Fenway in APRIL. She paid for some of his boarding
off and on, but now is paying nothing. Boarding is $10 per day, she
owes $550. Chuck cannot board the dog for free any longer. The kennel
has tried to get him adopted, but to no avail. Regrettably, Fenway
would return to the Gaston NC shelter, which is a GASSING facility. If
anyone wants to call in donations to buy Fenway more time....or better
yet, RESCUE Fenway, that would be great. You can contribute to his
boarding by calling 704-333-6009. To rescue/adopt, contact Vickie
Nelson ([email protected]). Vickie will tell you he is a
fantastic dog and one of her personal favorites.

The other dog abandoned by Donna has been named Orphan Annie. She was
pulled from Rome GA for Donna on July 16 and delivered to a vet's
office because she has heartworms. Joan Fluegge, the office manager,
has tried to contact Donna repeatedly, but Donna is not returning
calls. So, the dog has been considered abandoned and has nowhere to
go. I'm hoping rescuers will help Orphan Annie by contacting Joan
Fluegge at [email protected] or call her at (706) 232-0364. Neither
Fenway nor Orphan Annie deserve the fate handed to them by Donna Almy
Sullivan.

Here is the most egregious thing she did to me:Last April, she told me
a dog she'd pulled up north needed surgery, but the surgery would cost
a couple thousand dollars and then the dog would need long-term
aftercare. I asked her what the chances were that the surgery would be
successful, she said the prognosis was very good. I managed to secure
several thousand for the dog, to cover the surgery and aftercare. I
paypaled it to her, I have that record. She thanked me profusely, she
told me he had surgery and it was successful. Until breaking off my
relationship with her recently, Donna sent routine updates on his
progress----she told me on July 16 that he was with a foster family
getting loads of TLC.I spoke with Lynne Burns of Pondview Kennels on
Aug. 3. The dog NEVER HAD SURGERY, he was never healthy enough FOR
surgery, Lynne boarded him for two weeks, he had canine influenza, was
ultimately taken to Drum Veterinary Clinic in Albany, NY, where he
died on April 20 and was cremated shortly thereafter. So, evidence of
the date of his death exists at the vet clinic as well as the
crematorium. But, for almost four months Donna led me to believe the
dog had surgery and is very much alive. I have no idea what happened
to the money, though I can guess. She knows she committed fraud. Here
is the email she sent to me on JULY 16—I still have it in my
inbox—remember the dog died April 20. Note the level of loving
detail:"He arrived here about two and a half hours ago. I had been
tied up with that.My friend Kathy from high school wants to keep him
at her house. She comes toall our events and she fosters for us once
in a while but she really wanted him.She has been so attached to him
so he is with her at her house with Riley theGolden. We will see how
it goes over the weekend. Lots of love and hugs andcuddles will be
given there. Maybe he will respond to that if nothing else".

I am not the only person to fall prey to Donna Sullivan's schemes.
Below youwill find statements from Kennel directors/staff Lynne Burns,
Vickie Nelson,Julia Anderson, and Connie Rice. You will also find an
email I receivedfrom Joan Fluegge, office manager at Mount Berry
Animal Hospital in Rome, GA. And Kim Monocchi, who used to work with
Ryley's Run, offers an insider's view of Donna Almy Sullivan, the con
artist at work, as does Kathie Flaherty.I began chalking up Donna's
apparent bad memory (she never seemed to know which southern dogs
she'd pulled and needed transport) to the fact she said she has
cancer. She told me she quit radiation after the second treatment
because the cancer had spread to her lower spine and femur. She was
terminal. For me, this was devastating news. Yesterday, I learned from
no less than five people in the Albany, NY area that FOR 4 YEARS Donna
has been telling people she has terminal cancer, it has spread to the
bone, and she has six months to live. I don't know about you, but to
me, that's some sort of story a sociopath tells to prey upon the good
will of others.Donna does NOT have the resources to rescue dogs. She
may even be using rescue simply as a con to get money. After all, she
hosts Ryley's Run (a 5K run) in June each year and Golf4Goldens in
September. I'm guessing the sponsors have no idea what kind of woman
they are working with.The freakish thing is that Donna honestly seems
to BELIEVE the lies she tells. It's beyond weird. Keep your wallets
closed and don't send dogs to her. If you run a kennel or vet practice
and take dogs from her, accept the fact you might not get paid for the
dogs she boards with you. She is a convincing liar---ask her for
contact info if she says the dog is going into foster, get the
foster's info so you can confirm. Better yet, don't deal with her at
all.Signed,Rhonda Parker, Last Chance Dog Rescue Alabama
[email protected]ne Burns, Pondview Kennels NY
[email protected]ia Anderson, Bark N Ride Kennels, Rocky
Face, GA [email protected]ne Cook, Kennel Creek Kennels, Tunnel
Hill, GA [email protected]kie Nelson, Grateful Pets, Charlotte
NC [email protected]nie Rice, Bark N Ride Kennels, Rocky
Face, GA [email protected] MonocchiKathie
FlahertySTATEMENTS:EMAILED AUGUST 10, 2010, BY JOAN FLUEGGE AT ROME,
GEORGIA MOUNT BERRY ANIMALHOSPITAL. DOG STRANDED BY RYLEY'S RUN:We
have a Ryley's Run dog (blonde lab mix) at our facility which was
brought inon 7/16/10 by Felicia Walker (transporter/fosterer) per
Donna Sullivan. The onlycontact I've had with Ms. Sullivan is that she
was going to overnight a check tous for the dog. I have been unable to
reach her since then. Do you have anyideas/suggestions as to what we
should do with this dog? She has been vettedbut not spayed. Her only
health problem at this time is heartworms. I'mattaching pictures of
her. I have aptly named her "Orphan Annie" because Ryley'sRun
abandoned her. Her bill right now is around $540. We will try to
re-adjustthe bill with Dr. Todd but any help with getting the word out
on this groupwould be greatly appreciated. We really feel duped! Let
me know if there isanything else that you need. Thanks much!Joan
Fluegge [email protected]ice ManagerMount Berry Animal
Hospital2965 Martha Berry HighwayRome, GA 30165-9708(706) 232-0364

FROM LYNNE BURNS:I am Lynne Burns, my husband and I run Pondview
Kennel in NY.She gave us free football tickets and items supposedly
signed by NFL players (yet to be authenticated).She gave us $3500 to
build an isolation unit: but she doesn't tell anyone that,in exchange,
we gave her $3500 of FREE boarding. In addition, she doesn't
tellanyone that she boarded 13 dogs here over a month and half. We had
other dogs here for longer periods! A few dogs just left here July
29th. Those two dogswere here for over 109 days! Each bill was over a
thousand dollars.I will be happy to return the $3500 she fronted us
for the isolation unit and Iwill ignore that we gave her $3500 worth
of free boarding when she pays me the$11,000 she owes me in boarding
fees her dogs received. She forgets that weraised over 2500.00 in
raffles for her. She forgets that we transported her dogsto and from
the vet, provided meds that we paid for, carried a few dogs in andout
because they couldn't walk and spent amazing amounts of time with her
dogsthat she never came to see. I could go on and on with what was
provided for her.Oh and far as the NFL stuff she gave us: we are still
waiting for certificatesof authenticity she said she would send to us
to prove they are not fake. Ifthey aren't fake, she should send the
letters of authenticity. She just neverseems to get around to it...

I am taking her to court because she has bounced checks for dogs that
areboarding here, along with unpaid boarding fees vet fees as well.
Feel free tocall Drum vet service in Castleton on the Hudson NY. Ask
them about her bouncedchecks.Lynne Burns, Pondview Kennels

FROM DIANE COOK, KENNEL CREEK BOARDING KENNELS, GAI assist those who
pull out of Murray Co. GA shelter and I boarded an older lab mix named
Rooney after he was pulled for Donna. Donna let him sit here for TWO
MONTHS. I kept asking when he was going to be transported, and was
told his transport was always being 'arranged.' I needed to be paid
for boarding Rooney, I asked Donna to pay it. She didn't. Rhonda
Parker did. For further info, I can be contacted at
[email protected] Cook, Kennel Creek

FROM CONNIE RICE, Bark n Ride Kennels, Rocky Face, GAMy first
interaction with Donna was when she contacted us to rescue Destiny
(now Dusty) from Floyd Animal Control in Rome, GA. The rest of that
unfortunate mess is known to all now.

We did check references of course and she is a very likeable and
engagingperson. She completely had me snowed. I talked to her on the
phone and byemail many times. Hope the boxer mix was also pulled for
her and boarded atMagic Valley Boarding Kennels in Silver Creek, GA.
This poor dog barked non-stopday and night and this was relayed to
Donna many times. This kennel is run byPam Carson and I am cc'ing her
on this for her input. If I'm not mistakenDonna left her with close to
$300 debt for boarding Hope. I paid for anotherdog, Baco's surgery and
the HW treatment and the boarding. I paid over $500 forBaco's surgery
for his wounds to his side. I later paid around $250+ when hehad to be
readmitted for a wound infection. I paid the $300 for his HWtreatment
and the fees for boarding for Baco at Kennel Creek Boarding.
DonnaSullivan never paid one penny towards Baco's care or boarding.

The transport north for these dogs dragged on for months as she kept
citing thebad weather, roads closed, phone service out and she would
only do volunteer leg transports as they were better for the dogs.
Donna was such a likeableperson and I never questioned her love and
commitment to the animals. It isheart breaking to know that her
animals are languishing in kennels with nowhereto go.Connie Rice

FROM VICKIE NELSON, GRATEFUL PETS KENNEL---A FREQUENT BOARDING
FACILITY FOR DOGS PULLED FROM GASTON, NC, A GASSING FACILITY:

My dealings with Donna have gone like this. Fenway, the Chow, was
pulled fromGaston Co. AC, NC, back in early April, around Easter.
Rhonda Parker actuallypaid for his boarding with us at Grateful Pets
at the time, with theunderstanding he was being rescued by Donna
Sullivan of Ryley's Run and would be heading to Albany, NY. We have
all the records on file with exact dates, amounts, etc.

Donna said she was going to arrange a flight for him to her for
transport. Thatnever came about due to several reasons like the flight
was "postponed," "didn'thave a foster available," etc. I offered to
help find other transport but shewanted to fly him up. Time goes by
and he's still being boarded and is nowbehind on boarding, not
neutered, not hw tested, does have other vaccs. Icontacted Donna
consistently throughout this entire period and she always camethru
with the funds to catch up his boarding. I offered to try to find him
ahome or rescue and she said that was fine. I had several people I
discussedpossibilities with but none ever came thru. I continually
offered Donna optionsfor transport and asked if she would like to go
ahead and have his vetting done.Payment for boarding was not always
timely and there was one incident where she said a certified check was
being sent to catch up the bill but it never came. Icontacted her, she
said her treasurer had mailed and would get in touch withher. Finally
I was told the treasurer put the wrong zip code on. Donna said shewas
mailing a replacement certified check that day herself and confirmed
shehad done so later that day. Time passes, NO CHECK. I emailed and
called andasked if she could please contact the boarding facility to
either explain whathad happened and/or call in a payment on a credit
card. Never happened. Finally,she said she overnighted a check to
catch him up in full - said she paid $30 toovernight - and we did get
a check the next day but not for the full amount shestated she was
sending. Most of it but basically just enough to catch him upthrough
the previous Fri., this being mid-wk. the following week. That was
inearly June, I believe - need to check on that. But, this has been
the gistpretty much the entire time. Donna now owes $550 for his
boarding. Fenwaycontinues to live at the kennel, but the kennel owner
is demanding payment nowor there will be consequences—Fenway may have
to be sent back to the shelter,which is a gassing facility. We have
tried to get him adopted, but no luck sofar. I don't know what is
going to happen to Fenway. HE CANNOT BOARD HERE FOR FREE, HE NEEDS A
RESCUE OR A HOME.

FROM JULIA ANDERSON, Bark n Ride Kennels, Rocky Face, GAOn December
31, 2009, Connie Rice called me about picking up a dog, Destiny, atthe
Floyd Co. Ga. shelter that had a badly broken leg. I met Pam Carson's
motherto get the dog and took it straight to my vet in Chattanooga.
Dr. Myers operatedon the dog -- he put a pin in Destiny's leg and
removed it several weeks later.Donna Sullivan, who rescued Destiny,
made the first payment on the dog. Ioffered to transport Destiny to
Donna on my transport that left ChattanoogaJanuary 22, but Donna said
she was waiting for Pilots 'n Paws. Every weekend sheclaimed the
weather was too bad for the flight. The vet started pressuring mefor
money -- Donna's check was always "in the mail," so I paid the vet
$973 toget them off my back. Donna repeatedly assured me that her
check was in themail, but it never arrived. She also claimed that
Destiny's leg was nonfuctionaland that the dog arrived with giardia
and scabies. Pondview Kennels, whereDestiny was transported, has
assured me that Destiny is fine and was healthywhen he arrived. (Donna
told me he was going to a foster home.) I've received acall from a
rehab person designing a brace for Destiny's leg and Destiny'sadopter,
both requesting Destiny's leg X-rays. I said when I was reimbursed
I'dhappily send them. Donna also sent me a letter from her vet saying
how badDestiny's leg was and that my vet had never even operated. (The
Pondview Kennelsstaff saw the incision, as did I.) Recently, Donna
also e-mailed me that she wassuing my vet and that I should join her
lawsuit to get my money back. Donna hassent me a couple of e-mails
saying that her brother the attorney told her sheowes me the money,
but Donna is an only child. I think Donna makes these peopleup and
creates the documents.

In the last day or so I've been contacted about another dog, Orphan
Annie, Donna left at Mt. Berry vet in Rome, Ga., that the vet now
considers abandoned.Destiny finally left on a transport with Sean
Spurgeon in February. In lateMarch, more of Donna's dogs that had been
left in boarding went on a separatetransport.. Two of the dogs were
Baco and Hope. Connie paid all Baco's bills,which Donna has told
people she paid -- HW treatment, four months' boarding, and injuries
he sustained in a fight with another dog. Baco cost Connie about
$1500.Hope is a boxer mix who Donna left at Magic Valley Kennels for
months, alongwith the dog's $295 board bill. Donna said Hope had
pneumonia, which she'dcontracted at Pam's kennels. Not true -- the dog
was infested with heartworms.Doris Godwin picked up the dog at Mt.
Berry and paid the approximately $500bill. After Doris threatened
Donna, she was paid in full.STATEMENT FROM KIM MONOCCHI, WHO USED TO
WORK FOR RYLEY'S RUNI would never trust this woman ever again. Too
many lies, some insignificant, were told. Lies such as her cancer
returning in 2006, then hitting the bone in 2007 and having maybe a
year, maybe more, maybe less, to live. I was sent photos of a
sanctuary she was building in NY and it never opened. Oh the stories
many of us were told about the sanctuary. I still have the photos she
sent me of the construction in progress. She and her brother in-law, a
high powered attorney bought the land for 1 million. Oh wait, it may
have been 2 million. I also have the photo she sent me claiming to be
a Lifeflight Paramedic. I'm not sure she ever was part of Lifeflight
or that the woman in the photo is her.

I have email that says my name was not put on any RR paperwork. After
I was contacted by a rescue volunteer I checked the NY Attorney
General's web site and there was my name on the Incorporation
paperwork. I called the office and was a bit frustrated to find out my
name could not be removed unless RR disbanded or changed names.
However, I was somewhat comforted that the name on the paper work is
not my legal first name, my last name was spelled incorrectly, and my
zip code was wrong. I think I know my name is KIM, not KIMBERLY. I
also know how to spell my last name. I was glad to see my name was
taken off the paperwork for the 501c3 application. However, a few
names that did appear on there were a surprise to the others. I did
call the lawyer used to file, but she was of no help, or maybe she
couldn't help. I do not know.

I have email from rescues, most came after I stopped volunteering,
asking for assistance due to funds they never received and were
promised. In one instance, a check had bounced. To this day that
rescue did not receive payment. I believe the event that took place to
help support their rescue took place in 2008???? I keep in touch with
one of their coordinators. I did receive an email from a rescue while
I was still volunteering. This happened in 2007. I believe the problem
was resolved by another volunteer because I never heard from them
again.

I have never met anyone in my entire life that has had so many issues
with lost mail sent using the United States Postal Service. I can go
on and on, but it gives me a headache and it makes realize just how
STUPID I was. I allowed the lies to continue. I kept spending money. I
thought I was helping dogs in need and I know I personally financed
the saving of one in Louisiana. I know I probably personally financed
a few more, too. However, that does not matter. I'm sorry I ever met
the woman and my trust and friendship with her is one of the biggest
mistakes I have ever made in my life. Having said this, I have made
some wonderful friends in the rescue community and I will always
appreciate their trust in me...For that I am grateful. And MOST
IMPORTANTLY...I helped a few dogs...

From Kathie Flaherty of NY/MI, a rescuer who was also stiffed by Donna
Almy Sullivan:I had contacted Donna when I realized she was from my
neck of the woods. I grew up in Troy, New York. She wanted me to come
to Ryley's Run, I really did not have the money to come, but I counted
all the change in the house and worked a little overtime. She had said
Ryley's Run had an account to help people and asked if I was given
money to get home if I would come. Well that was good for me, however
she was suppose to give me a gas card to get back to Michigan. She
gave me 50.00, enough to get to Niagara Falls' but not enough to get 6
hours further through Canada and into mi. She kept me waiting on this
and waiting on that. she kept changing the times to meet and I was
kept in limbo, even though I was coming to volunteer and help set
things up. She stated this was going to be a huge event, with many
vendors etc,etc,etc. Well, we have bigger events in my small area of
MI. I expected really a grand event seeing it was in Albany. Part 2:
after I was home a month or so, I rescued a little high golden mix
from a shelter who had been sold to research. I named him d.b.cooper
and what a sweetie. I brought him to the vet and found out he was
heartworm positive, I was so **** heartbroken, didn't know what to do,
I called Donna and she offered to have Ryley's Run pay 125.00 for part
of his treatment. I was so grateful, couldn't express it. Mid-Michigan
boxer rescue took him under their wing because they knew part of the
treatment was going to be paid and I was so proud to have the help of
an organization in New York. A couple members of the forum had sent
donations and I sold jewelry for his treatments. Well weeks went by
and NO CHECK FROM RYLEY'S RUN, Donna said she sent the check numerous
times. Finally, Rick Sharlin sent the check, that's when I think he
figured her out. That was the last communication I had from her when
she said she was blocking my emails.**************NOTE: THERE ARE MANY
MORE STORIES THAT HAVE BEGUN TO FLOOD MY EMAIL BOX IN THE PAST COUPLE
OF DAYS. BUT I WANTED TO GO AHEAD AND GET THIS OUT SO WE CAN WORK ON
SAVING FENWAY AND ORPHAN ANNIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Very sad for the dogs and people hurt by this so-called rescuer. I assume legal action is pending on several fronts.


----------



## mylissyk

Appalling what people will do. (stupid question but what does DNR mean in relation to rescue?).


----------



## cubbysan

I knew something was up.

I have two footballs supposedly autographed by two very big quarterbacks. I won these at Ryley's Run two consecutive years. One of them supposedly was "like her little brother" because of all the years she photographed his team.

Both of them, she left the certificate of authenticity at home. The first one she twice said she was going to mail to me, the second time, she said she was going home to get it, and would meet me at the motel parking lot with it in an hour. My kids and I waited 2 hours, she never showed up.

I e-mailed her, and she said she had mailed my kids a surprise, and that she would mail the certificates too. Never recieved them.

Couple other things make no sense too.


----------



## cham

mylissyk said:


> Appalling what people will do. (stupid question but what does DNR mean in relation to rescue?).


 
DNR means DO NOT RESPOND ie if she were ask your rescue to pull a dog or for any help at all...

To Jackson's mom, I would assume that any legal action would have to be brought by one of her victims or multiple victims. Someone would have to go to the NY DA I think????


----------



## BeauShel

Since there is a warrant out for her arrest, maybe someone needs to put a bug in the ear of the police in Worcester MA. I feel so bad for the dogs and pray that someone will save the dogs and let the bills be settled later. Hopefully the moneys that I donated over the years did go to the dogs and not her pocket. It makes me sick to my stomach. 
Kim please dont feel stupid or like a fool. You are a caring and loving person that was there for the dogs. She has fooled dozens of people for dozens of years. And when you are not looking for it, you dont see it. The stories and acting are so they can get an academy award.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm hoping someone I just met can find a rescue in GA to take Annie. I will help Annie in anyway that I can. I've contacted Joan directly. I need to read more about Fenway. Not sure I can help both, but if someone knows of NC rescue, please let them know he's in need...


----------



## marshab1

Thanks for bringing this public. Its important that people know, she fooled so many of us.


----------



## momtoMax

Could a trustworthy GRF member start a chip in account for these two dogs? I think that as a group, we could raise enough money to make a difference and split it between the two dogs.

If the account is still active 2 Wednesdays from now, I can donate towards it. I absolutely hate being so broke right now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I know one dog only had until Monday. That is Annie. I've emailed the office worker and have not heard back yet. Even if Annie's expenses are covered, she would need a rescue to take her. I have focused on Annie because someone I spoke with today has contacts in GA, but I've heard nothing. 

I hope they both can be saved.


----------



## momtoMax

There can always be 2 chip in accounts. If you want to Kimm, you can start one just for Annie. Someone else could start a second one for the other dog. Just saying, it doesn't have to be just one. Msjnnfer said it was very easy to set up.


----------



## FranH

Wow...

I had to read this a couple of times just to absorb the magnitude of information


----------



## Karen519

*Stunned*

I am just stunned reading this. How COULD ANYONE do this to people who donated with faith and to the dogs!
What kind of dogs are Annie and Fenway, Kimm!
I had sent Coppers Mom a name of an NC rescue a little while ago.
Wonder if she still has it!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am stunned and do not know what to say other than WOW. I guess in these days you just do not really know people whether through the internet or even in person.


----------



## cham

Just a reminder that if you are involved with a rescue organization, PLEASE PLEASE forward this info and links to the groups. More horror stories are coming in, and its the only way to bring to stop this woman and find justice for the dogs and her victims. 

Rob, can you notify G.R.A.P.E.? I understand there were victims in PA...


----------



## Faith's mommy

i am willing to help out any way needed.

also, i have a paypal account people can donate to or i can be a collection point in other ways if folks want.

and i swear i will make sure every penny goes to help one or both of these dogs - i will provide proof of donation.


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm needs help*

Kimm needs help.
Please try to find rescues for Orphan Annie and Fenway(he is in NC)

I'm attaching Kimm's Facebook Link:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile....145620485467997&ref=notif&notif_t=share_reply


----------



## Angel_Kody

I will forward to DVGRR. 

I knew something was not right after the June 2008 Ryley's Run event when I found out that DVGRR (the beneficiary of the event and a rescue that I have been a member of since 1994) had not recieved a check even though I was lied to and told they did. They [DVGRR] did finally recieve something but I don't know how much, in Sept. of 2008. I need to help save these 2 dogs...at least! My blind involvement in Ryley's Run for it's first 3 years has me wondering....by supporting this organization, did I somehow contribute to innocent dogs not getting their promised second chance? I am very angry about this.


----------



## Karen519

*Angel Kody*

Angel Kody

I, too, donated to dogs that Donna pulled. I have to believe they are alright, but I feel betrayed as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

All anyone involved is looking for is a rescue to help Annie and Fenway a the moment. 

Annie's Vet bill in the total amount of 500.00 will be covered if there is a response from the Vet's office. Another donation is available in the amount of 500.00 to help cover future treatment. 

No more than 1000.00 is being donated for Annie at the moment. Fenway's bill has been covered in part and that is all that is available for him. 

What is needed is a rescue to go and pick the dogs up and keep them safe. NOTE: A reputable rescue. They've been through enough!

I don't like chipin. I have no explanation to give you other than the fact that who knows who is setting them up and asking for money. It's a wonderful gesture though.

SO...contact rescues and hopefully a WONDERFUL rescue will step forward, or maybe a new owner. 

I don't swing by much anymore. It all gets so confusing and I'm very tired...


----------



## BeauShel

What about that rescue in georgia that has helped some of the golden mixes recently to rescue Annie www.friendsofdekalbanimals.org if her bills are taken care of.


----------



## AllbreedRescueMidwest

i had a similar experience....actually several of them. Broken promises and NUMEROUS problems with the US Postal Service, too numerous to mention. I also have an alleged "signed" program but of course no certificate of authenticity. I was left with $1,000 in bills or more.


----------



## cham

I forgot to mention that if your rescue is using a transport company, then they should be notified also. I just heard she did a transport today!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Somebody needs to alert local news media to what this person is up to. An investigative report and expose are in order.


----------



## desilu

This is so sad. I used to think she was all about helping dogs.


----------



## Karen519

*Desilu*

Desilu

I thought she was to for awhile. This is VERY SAD.

I emld. Kim about a rescue called Red Dog Farm in Greenville, NC, maybe they could take Fenway, beautiful Chow Mix!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

All inquiries about Fenway should be sent to Vickie. Her email is included in the statement. Vickie will be very careful as to who rescues or gives Fenway a home. She adores him! He will not go to just anyone...


----------



## cham

Kimm said:


> All inquiries about Fenway should be sent to Vickie. Her email is included in the statement. Vickie will be very careful as to who rescues or gives Fenway a home. She adores him! He will not go to just anyone...


 
Vickie Nelson, Grateful Pets, Charlotte NC [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Meet Fenway...I can see why people love him. I have even more photos somewhere...Photos are the property of Vickie Nelson


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm

I know Vickie-she is wonderful.
I will contact her and tell her to contact that rescue.
FENWAY is a beauty!!


----------



## FinnTastic

How awful!!! This is a sad sad world we live in.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Just an update: I was told Fenway may have an adopter. I pray this is true and nothing falls through. 

Awaiting news of Annie. She was to begin HW treatment.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sometimes people never cease to amaze me...


----------



## cham

Kimm said:


> Sometimes people never cease to amaze me...


 
Whats up now, Kim? Can't be any worse than the Hope fiasco from LCH...email me.


----------



## Karen519

*Cham*

Cham

I will send you Kimm's email address in case you don't have it.
I know Kimm is on Facebook more.


----------



## Samsoniam

Wow, my friend Shane (shaneamber) was dudped by her years ago. He ran a raffle to help a rescue group that DS promised football tickets for. Only after the Sheriff got involved did DS buy the tickets. AFTER the raffle had taken place.
He had proof then that she was a fraud, but nobody would listen!
I joined this forum because he had kind words for most of the people here and felt I could learn a lot from you all.
It's a shame no one would believe him then, at least when I tell him of this post he may feel better that DS is no longer hurting the dog breed he has done so much for.
Samsoniam

I just spoke with Shane, he got a big kick out of this. Ds was NEVER an EMT, LifeFlight member, NFL photographer, this he has proof of. Plus, any signed items anyone was given or won are NOT real. She is a fraud and should be in jail.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Fenway is HOME! He has made a landing I'm told in Las Vegas! Yee Ha!!!! Hope to receive photos later. His new Mom is just loving him for now.


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm

So glad to hear about Fenway!


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news about Fenway. It makes my heart smile.


----------



## cubbysan

Thanks for the update Kimm!!!


----------



## animallover

YAY!! Fenway has a forever home. This woman sounds like a scammer and a con artist. Also psychotic... It is a shame to let one person such as she to ruin our perceptions of people who want to help animals be rescued. She'd have won then...


----------



## GoldenMum

:woot2oin the Happy dance for Fenway! All you guys Rock!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I wish I knew what happened to Annie. I haven't heard a thing. Tell Shane I said Hello. He never shared with me what happened, but I'm sorry for what he went through.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Ziggy...AKA Fenway...enjoying his new abode. Shared with his new Mom's permission.


----------



## BeauShel

AWWWW!!!!! He is so handsome.


----------



## Karen519

*Fenway*

Fenway looks wonderful and So Happy.

I know Vicki Nelson in North Carolina worked hard with Fenway, too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Fenway is now named Ziggy. Ziggy lives in LAS VEGAS! Yup, you heard it...LAS VEGAS BABY! LOL


----------



## cubbysan

He is so cute.


----------



## Judi

cubbysan said:


> I knew something was up.
> 
> I have two footballs supposedly autographed by two very big quarterbacks. I won these at Ryley's Run two consecutive years. One of them supposedly was "like her little brother" because of all the years she photographed his team.
> 
> Both of them, she left the certificate of authenticity at home. The first one she twice said she was going to mail to me, the second time, she said she was going home to get it, and would meet me at the motel parking lot with it in an hour. My kids and I waited 2 hours, she never showed up.
> 
> I e-mailed her, and she said she had mailed my kids a surprise, and that she would mail the certificates too. Never recieved them.
> 
> Couple other things make no sense too.


You must have been fuming! Sorry you went through this!


----------



## Karen519

*so sorry*

so very sorry you went through his.
Unfortunately she fooled alot of us.


----------

